# first ever trophy!



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

wish i knew how to post pics. went out last night to a little stream called the potomac. put in at fort washington and fished the flat just to the east of the fort. cut herring and fishfinder rig. lots of decent cats and one about 26". biggest cat ever! then after a little slow time, click, click, click, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. hook set, not alot of fighting or head trashing. within ten yards of the boat and 30 seconds later, fight commences! i could not get any line onto my reel, just hold her there or let her run. after a few runs i would get a yard then give a few back. thinking this might actually be a decent striper. anyway you know how it goes from here. ten minutes after the first run, she came to the side of the boat. 50 inches and 44 lbs!!! i have seen pictures and heard stories, but never witneesed anything like it with my own two eyes. before this my trophy was 27" and a mere 12 lbs. i don't think my heart has ever pounded like that before. one of the greatest feelings ever. i will see if a buddy can help me post my pics later this afternoon. i wish this on everybody!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

congratulations buddy. AWESOME catch


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Great report and welcome to the 50" club. I hope to join it this year. Took me forever to get into the 40" club. If you want to email me the pics I can post them for you.


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

*thanks catman!*

will do that this afternoon with some guidance.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Nice report.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Congratulations crappietracker! Great story too! 

I felt just like you did when I recently got my personal best 39 incher at SPSP. I'm still dreaming about mine. I'm sure you'll be dreaming about yours too. Nice catch!

Blue Heron


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Congratulations*

WAY TO BRING IN THAT BIG ONE. CANT WAIT TO SEE YA PICS


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Congrats......*

Congrats on the fish. Way to go.


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats on the 50" incher club, that is a select group! It will be hard top that for most, a one in a lifetime fish.


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

*Wow!!! ...*

Great fish!!! That's two inches longer than my 8 year old son. He was impressed ... me too!

Question for you -- is there a boat launch ramp or easy access shoreline at Fort Washington? I have a 10 foot porta-bote that doesn't need a ramp, just an accessible beach. Any info you can provide would be appreciated!

BTW, did you catch your herring at this location, or catch or buy them get elsewhere? Thanks!!!

-- Foodfan


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Congratulations! Please hurry with the pictures!


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

You the MAN!! Great catch!

- Dae


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*Dude...*

my jaw just hit the floor - HOLY SMOKE - it's a school night and all I can think about is feeshing.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Outstanding!!!*

That's a great catch man! Got me juiced....I'm grinning extra cause you caught it right across the river from my house which sort of looks at that flat and Ft. Washington. I'm going to have to get some herring and BW's and fish the ground across from there. Can't wait to see the pic!!


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

*Congrats!*

Well done! Nothing like a new PB  .


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

foodfan,theonly place there i know to launch is at ft wash marina. cost $10 and $5 for kayaks. you go down ft wash rd toward the river(i believe tht that is west) and make a left at the sign for the marina. follow that to the end through a neighborhood and it takes you straight to the marina. the herring was bought from the wharf in dc. have note been able to get more than 3-5 each trip netting them.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Congratulations*

Great catch crappietracker.Congratulations!!!So you caught a 50 inches and 44 lbs Rockfish? I caught a 46", 43lbs rockfish at Haines Point, Washington D.C. back in 2004 so I can`t wait to see what a 50" one look like  .

Tight Lines...


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Jamaican Fisher said:


> so I can`t wait to see what a 50" one look like


neither can the rest of us.......................


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Congrats on the trophy!!!!

What I wouldn't give for a feesh like that! 

FFM


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

C'mon man!!! You've gotta post a picture of this monster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...No hand made drawings please.


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*Still no pics???????*

Dying here!!


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*I'm getting a reading.........*

withdrawn with my apologies.......nice fish bro!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

LOLOLOL


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Waiting for Pics...*

I`m losing sleep at night...please post those pictures...PPPLLLEEAAASSSEEE!!!!


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Otter,

My meter was doing the same thing...hopefully we bought a bad batch or something! 

WHERE'S THE PICTURES?!?!?!?!


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Follow up...*

crappietracker, please give us a follow up report on your pictures. Maybe we can help you upload them if you`re having problems  .


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Post an old picture or one of someone else we don't know what you look like. You gotta save face here man. Or most likely you are just having trouble posting the pic


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

*knew this would happen!!!*

i have tried everything but am not finished yet. i have some memory stick that won't fit my printer. can't find the usb cord for this camera.(sony cybershot) to download to my computer, and no machine in the world fits this stick. card is a mem stick duo pro, requires a special adaptor that comes with the camera but also cannot be found. HELP!!!!!


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Go to a shop like Ritz camera and have them either print or burn the picture to a CD. Well worth the money bro...and it will save your life here on P&S!  

campNfish


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*I copied it from photos*










http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/2325/limit/recent


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Now that's a big one


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Nice Feesh*

Nice job there Crappie...


Thats a big fish.
Anyone know what the biggest fish from the potomac is or was  ?


----------

